# Great Success with Mirtazapine!



## Tronick

Hey everyone,

I'm going to start off with a bit of background so you can relate it back to yourselves.

I first got DP when I was 15, but it was mostly DR and after a year of going to all the doctors, MRI, CT, blood tests, the doctors didn't know what I had and told me to just live my life. I did that, finished high school, and the DR slowly faded..

Fast forward to age 18 I smoked a joint that had synthetic marijuana in it.. The next day I felt still high, I went to all the doctors scared I had given myself brain damage.. They did all the tests again.. inconclusive... I googled my symptoms and DP came up.. I have had anxiety all my life, and trauma as a young child, so it all made sense...

I decided to live my life like normal, however difficult, because that's what I did last time and it worked.. Five years later, it was still there and getting worse.. I figured because I knew what I had this time, I kind of got stuck in it.. reading about cures, and others' stories..

I decided to try medication, I had been putting it off, as I was scared something bad would happen..

well....

It did..

I got serotonin syndrome after 2 does of Pristiq.. It was the WORSE experience of my life.. I was so agitated and had horrible panic attacks, fever and sweating.. I thought I would lose my mind...

It passed and I was still stuck with horrible anxiety/panic attacks, so I went to my P-Doc and she prescribed Seroquel..

What an idiot.. She knew about my dissociation, and should have known that anti psychotics typically worsen those symptoms, all because she didn't want to give me (never been an addict) a small dose of Valium for a short period..

Seroquel messed me up big time.. My DR/DP was so bad I didn't feel real, the world didn't feel real, I swore people were fake and I was so disconnected I couldn't hardly speak.. I couldn't even tell when I was hungry or thirsty.. So, I decided to kill myself.. What did it matter? Nothing was real, and none of it was happening anyway..

I got caught in the act and spent sometime in the psych ward.. This is where I was prescribed mirtazapine.. I started at 15mg with a little improvement, stayed on that dose for about a month, then moved up to 30mg, and within a few days of the increased dose, I was better and better, I came back to reality! It was the best it had been it 5 years!

At the moment I would say I am 95% better, I still get DR when I am tired or in a crowded place, but it is so much better!!

I hope this helps, and I remember reading that another person on here had success with mirtazapine, so I hope that encourages some of you who are willing to try medication to give it a go.. It's not a SSRI, it's an atypical antidepressant so maybe that's why it works??

Tronick.


----------



## TDX

It's good to read that someone had success with Mirtazapine, although you're the only case I know who responded to Mirtazapine.


----------



## colors

I've been on mirtazapine for anxiety, and could completely see how it would help in the case of an individual who can't tolerate snri's, ssri's, as-well-as increasing them. I think it is a good medication, although i'm no doctor, haha. It has unique mechanisms of action. I never understood why they give an individual something that reuptakes and increases extracellular noradrenalin to individuals whose anxiety is primary, as opposed to depression. I have been through that myself, and used 15 mg mirtazapine while coming off pristiq, as I couldn't increase or tolerate the 100mg - as anxiety was not really getting any worse, but not any better. Getting on the 50mg was a mistkae for myself, however it may not be at all for another, we don't know these things. I was on pristiq for four years, it helped about 50%, however when you're on such a drug for an extended period of time, you begin to just see the side-effects as normal and they kind of become part of your life. People's brains are wired differently. I will never go back on something that uses a mechanism of re-uptake. Another good thing abot mirtaz vs pristiq, is you can actually break up the pills, making coming onto it, or going off it easier. Good to hear your story.


----------



## Alex617

Wow I can totally relate to this, except the part about 'nothing is real', I get the same symptoms as you but I'm lucky enough to know that there's something wrong with me, not the outside world. Like I walk past a person and the event will register as like some movie I have on in the background. Tempted to give this medicine a shot.


----------



## Tronick

colors said:


> I've been on mirtazapine for anxiety, and could completely see how it would help in the case of an individual who can't tolerate snri's, ssri's, as-well-as increasing them. I think it is a good medication, although i'm no doctor, haha. It has unique mechanisms of action. I never understood why they give an individual something that reuptakes and increases extracellular noradrenalin to individuals whose anxiety is primary, as opposed to depression. I have been through that myself, and used 15 mg mirtazapine while coming off pristiq, as I couldn't increase or tolerate the 100mg - as anxiety was not really getting any worse, but not any better. Getting on the 50mg was a mistkae for myself, however it may not be at all for another, we don't know these things. I was on pristiq for four years, it helped about 50%, however when you're on such a drug for an extended period of time, you begin to just see the side-effects as normal and they kind of become part of your life. People's brains are wired differently. I will never go back on something that uses a mechanism of re-uptake. Another good thing abot mirtaz vs pristiq, is you can actually break up the pills, making coming onto it, or going off it easier. Good to hear your story.


 Yes, I agree about giving people with anxiety Pristiq.. I feel like it should be for depression only, the active part of the medication is a stimulant, which is why it is taken in the morning. My doctor phrased this as a positive thing, like I would be having more energy to keep myself occupied, and thus less anxious.. Thinking now, it's not sound logic... Whereas someone who is depressed, it would cause increased energy and probably increased mood.. Depression has never been my problem, and I think doctors don't take anxiety as seriously as depression because you don't have the suicide aspect to make it a pressing issue.. I hope you try mirtaz, like I said, I didn't notice much of a difference at 15mg so maybe with Pristiq out of the picture and mirtaz at a higher dose you could see an improvement.. Best of luck!


----------



## leotesanovic1999997

Tronick said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm going to start off with a bit of background so you can relate it back to yourselves.
> 
> I first got DP when I was 15, but it was mostly DR and after a year of going to all the doctors, MRI, CT, blood tests, the doctors didn't know what I had and told me to just live my life. I did that, finished high school, and the DR slowly faded..
> 
> Fast forward to age 18 I smoked a joint that had synthetic marijuana in it.. The next day I felt still high, I went to all the doctors scared I had given myself brain damage.. They did all the tests again.. inconclusive... I googled my symptoms and DP came up.. I have had anxiety all my life, and trauma as a young child, so it all made sense...
> 
> I decided to live my life like normal, however difficult, because that's what I did last time and it worked.. Five years later, it was still there and getting worse.. I figured because I knew what I had this time, I kind of got stuck in it.. reading about cures, and others' stories..
> 
> I decided to try medication, I had been putting it off, as I was scared something bad would happen..
> 
> well....
> 
> It did..
> 
> I got serotonin syndrome after 2 does of Pristiq.. It was the WORSE experience of my life.. I was so agitated and had horrible panic attacks, fever and sweating.. I thought I would lose my mind...
> 
> It passed and I was still stuck with horrible anxiety/panic attacks, so I went to my P-Doc and she prescribed Seroquel..
> 
> What an idiot.. She knew about my dissociation, and should have known that anti psychotics typically worsen those symptoms, all because she didn't want to give me (never been an addict) a small dose of Valium for a short period..
> 
> Seroquel messed me up big time.. My DR/DP was so bad I didn't feel real, the world didn't feel real, I swore people were fake and I was so disconnected I couldn't hardly speak.. I couldn't even tell when I was hungry or thirsty.. So, I decided to kill myself.. What did it matter? Nothing was real, and none of it was happening anyway..
> 
> I got caught in the act and spent sometime in the psych ward.. This is where I was prescribed mirtazapine.. I started at 15mg with a little improvement, stayed on that dose for about a month, then moved up to 30mg, and within a few days of the increased dose, I was better and better, I came back to reality! It was the best it had been it 5 years!
> 
> At the moment I would say I am 95% better, I still get DR when I am tired or in a crowded place, but it is so much better!!
> 
> I hope this helps, and I remember reading that another person on here had success with mirtazapine, so I hope that encourages some of you who are willing to try medication to give it a go.. It's not a SSRI, it's an atypical antidepressant so maybe that's why it works??
> 
> Tronick.


Hey do U have dissociation too from trauma ?.my psych prescribed me these but am so scared also has your memory gotten better ?I'm slowly losing track of time and days idk what day am in stuff like that it's never been this bad but I been stressing heals this year could be why, I got anxiety depression dissociation those fall under complex ptsd apperently , I also got ocd and dpdr from panicking one night on weed woke up next day stuff felt different .


----------

